# What is the manliest thing you ever did?



## Fudgey (Sep 28, 2011)

I uses to masturtbate daily but that is something girls do as well, so that dones't qualify. I once helped change a tire, but my sister did most of the work, so I can't get much credit for that. I think the most manly thing I have ever done is go fishing. I wasn't good at it but it still counts.

:cheeburga:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2011)

AC Slatering at your in law's house doesn't count as manly Fudgeman?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> Treat my wife with respect and dignity.


WINNER!!!! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 28, 2011)

Pee standing up


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2011)

Killed me a b'ar when I was only three.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 28, 2011)

After going out surveying and hacking my leg with a machete, I went straight from the hospital to my softball game.

In hindsight - not the smartest thing to do.

But we were in the Class C city semifinals and the team needed me, dammit.


----------



## picusld (Sep 28, 2011)

Teach my boy on a daily basis how to be a productive member of society

and using my smoker


----------



## humner (Sep 28, 2011)

Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 28, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Major Highway said:
> 
> 
> > Treat my wife with respect and dignity.
> ...



x 2 !!!!

Edit: 2nd place ...


----------



## csb (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.


:thumbs:


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 28, 2011)

Pulled a firetruck, loaded with water.

After that, gutted and skinned my own 8 point buck.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

csb said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.
> ...


x2

Can't even imagine that.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Pulled a firetruck, loaded with water.


I know you're proud and all, but it's not that impressive when you realize you're talking about this:


----------



## humner (Sep 28, 2011)

:blush:



Ble_PE said:


> mizzoueng said:
> 
> 
> > Pulled a firetruck, loaded with water.
> ...


----------



## mizzoueng (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> ...


Its still a firetruck dammit! It even had a meat siren and all!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...


x3

I don't even want to think about it...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


x4 wow, I'm at a loss for words. lusone:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## maryannette (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.


WINNER.

Not many people can be that manly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


xinfinity. and ditto everyones thoughts


----------



## maryannette (Sep 28, 2011)

Any other questions, Fudgey?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.


Definitely real man stuff. Sorry for your loss, and thanks for the perspective.


----------



## humner (Sep 28, 2011)

I certainly did not think of this as a contest, I am moved. I just answered a question.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> I certainly did not think of this as a contest, I am moved. I just answered a question.


It's not a contest. Your statement, by the way, was very moving. I'd planned to come in here with some snark, but after that... wow.


----------



## csb (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> I certainly did not think of this as a contest, I am moved. I just answered a question.


I think it was especially well timed, considering it's almost October. Good reminder to be vigilant about our health and to love those around us.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 28, 2011)

Humner, I don't think Fudgey intended it as a contest, either, but many of us were taken aback by your honest, simple answer. My sister was widowed in 2001, with two young children. I know some of the challenges she faced, but living through it is something else.

I appreciate your response. It was an eye-opener and a testament to the value of this board beyond technical support.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 28, 2011)

I am guessing Fudgey is looking for the stereotypical manly stuff so I will play.

I once blew up the motor on my motorcycle on the freeway, crashed, called a friend with a truck -somehow got the 450lb bike in the back, drove it home in time to take off with my buddies on a deer hunting trip.

Pretty stupid considering I am now positive I had a concussion and ended up with a couple of infected spots of road rash.


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 28, 2011)

humner said:


> Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.


I actually don't know anything that could top that!

The only thing I could think of was hitting a softball over the right fielders glove when I was 20, and when rounding second base felt the ball hit me in the left leg around my ankle, kept running until I scored an in-the park home run, but couldn't stand up when my teammates came out to congratulate me. When I told them that my leg hurt where the ball hit me, they all looked puzzled, the ball never hit me, I broke my leg in two places, and ran from second base to home. AND scored the game winning run!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 28, 2011)

csb said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly did not think of this as a contest, I am moved. I just answered a question.
> ...


So while we are discussing awareness...

I just went to the boob-squisher to get a mammogram 2 weeks ago...how's that for manly? Everything was A-OK! :thumbs:

I'd like to see any man on this thread put his parts into the masher...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...


Our parts don't recover too well from being mashed...

Congrats on the A-OK though!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...


pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well this cheeky and entertaining thread just got depressing FAST.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> *I'd like to see any man on this thread put his parts into the masher...*


Most of us are married. What's the difference? :deadhorse:

Glad to hear the Tetons are A-OK.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread actually just made me remember another story I was witness to.

I was part of a group of guys hanging hanging out for the Bachelor Party of a mutual friend about 12 years ago. We all met at another friend's place for a bbq. We were all drinking and most of us were in our mid-twenties.

A touch football game broke out and soon someone came up injured, of course it was the Groom. He was holding his arm, but said he was fine, we ended the game BUT kept on drinking and after dark started our pub crawl.

By the time we made it to the first peeler joint, around midnight, I saw the grooms arm and I was very concerned about the swelling. He said it was fine. Fast forward a few hours---- we are all at a pancake house. Someone asks how his arm is doing, he takes off his jacket and we are all slack jawed, it didn't look so hot.

So we went to the Emergency room, he had broken his arm just above the elbow. Got married later that day with the cast on........his Bride wasn't pleased with any of the groomsmen.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...


Ahem. Not a man, but [redacted for TMI] and it feels like a vise grip sometimes. Far worse than anything done to the upper body feels. Oh, and I do this *daily*.

Manliest thing I've done? Probably getting lost in Seattle because I didn't stop and ask for directions.

/Oh, is that not what was meant?


----------



## humner (Sep 28, 2011)

envirotex said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > humner said:
> ...


very glad to hear that and the fact that you follow up with check ups


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok so Humner is clearly the Chuck Norris of this thread so I offer this one for amusement only.

I have fired one of these:







Your're a good man Gunga-Din!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 29, 2011)

That's more impressive than going fishing (Fudgey). Is the dude in the photo really close to electrical lines, or is it the perspective?


----------



## envirotex (Sep 29, 2011)

That's impressive.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 29, 2011)

Humner wins, as all have said. Sorry that you had to go through that.

With that siad, the manliest thing I've ever done is slip on the ice with a broken ankle in a walking boot from a smashmouth football game, dislocate my kneecap on the other leg, and have to bang my kneecap against the asphalt parking lot to get it back in place. Fun times.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

> With that siad, the manliest thing I've ever done is slip on the ice with a broken ankle in a walking boot from a smashmouth football game


I walked from the train station to the top row of Gillette Stadium in a blizzard on a broken foot 3 years ago. Stitches still in and everything. Managed not to dislocate anything else along the way though.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > With that siad, the manliest thing I've ever done is slip on the ice with a broken ankle in a walking boot from a smashmouth football game
> 
> 
> I walked from the train station to the top row of Gillette Stadium in a blizzard on a broken foot 3 years ago. Stitches still in and everything. Managed not to dislocate anything else along the way though.


Wuss.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > With that siad, the manliest thing I've ever done is slip on the ice with a broken ankle in a walking boot from a smashmouth football game
> 
> 
> I walked from the train station to the top row of Gillette Stadium in a blizzard on a broken foot 3 years ago. Stitches still in and everything. Managed not to dislocate anything else along the way though.


Why didn't you take the escalator and then sit down by the fireplace before the game starts? Oh, I forgot, you're in the cheap seats.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

My seats are in Wrentham.

And there are no cheapies there. Nosebleed seats on Stubhub set me back a bit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> My seats are in Wrentham.
> And there are no cheapies there. Nosebleed seats on *Stubhub* set me back a bit.


That's your problem.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

My problem is that they've been a good team for the last 10 years, have a large fan base, and sell out instantly. So I take it in the shorts and buy two tickets for the price of three.

I spend very little money on disposable, fun stuff. So it's worth it to me once a year. It's always a memorable experience for my wife and me and quality time spent together.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

I had to put on one of my dad's old suits and be Mr. Edward Rochester from Jane Eyre for an english project in high school. Come to think about it I had to portray the dean's assisstant who was also a guy for another english project...sucks being the tallest in a group of girls.


----------



## MechMark (Sep 29, 2011)

Although it doesn't really compare to humner...

I went to an NFL playoff game 3 days after major cranial surgery. It was worth it to see the Broncos win their first playoff game since Elway, coupled with Tom Brady losing his first playoff game.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 29, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ...sucks being the tallest in a group of girls.


Now I have to know how tall you are.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

^about 5'11"


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 29, 2011)

I clogged the toilet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

MechMark said:


> Although it doesn't really compare to humner...
> I went to an NFL playoff game 3 days after major cranial surgery. It was worth it to see the Broncos win their first playoff game since Elway, coupled with Tom Brady losing his first playoff game.


They must have removed most of your brain if you rooted against the Pats. :chair:

I've always been a closet Broncos fan. My dad used to work for a firm based in the Denver area, went to a few games at the old Mile High, and brought me home loads of Broncos and Nuggets gear.


----------



## Exception Collection (Sep 29, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^about 5'11"


You're not that tall. 

I'm 6'3. No heels needed or wanted.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 29, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> I clogged the toilet.



Bad plumbing?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

One could postulate the same about the previous poster.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 29, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> One could postulate the same about the previous poster.


:Locolaugh:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't burp the abc's but I can burp, i mean belch, in a manly fashion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 29, 2011)

Well yeah, you're 5' 74", that's gotta be a lot of ribcage for that resonating, vibrato quality.

:wave2:


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 29, 2011)

Back to the topic - the manliest thing I've ever done is weld underwater. Pretty fun, even though I completely suck at it.


----------



## FF8256 (Sep 29, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > Held my wifes hand till her last breath and stayed strong for my sons.
> ...


Indeed they do. Extremely hard to imagine that. I was responding out to two separate fatal motor vehicle accidents this past week, both of which were in the area where my wife and my family drive... I was about to tear up just thinking about the possibility it was my wife or anyone in my family.


----------



## humner (Oct 1, 2011)

> So while we are discussing awareness...
> I just went to the boob-squisher to get a mammogram 2 weeks ago...how's that for manly? Everything was A-OK! :thumbs:
> 
> I'd like to see any man on this thread put his parts into the masher...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2011)

MechMark said:


> Although it doesn't really compare to humner...
> 
> I went to an NFL playoff game 3 days after major cranial surgery. It was worth it to see the Broncos win their first playoff game since Elway, coupled with Tom Brady losing his first playoff game.


I went to the AFC Championship last year with a 100degree temp, vomiting, crappin' myself, etc. etc. No flu was going to keep me from seeing that game. 

Manly.... Stupid.... who knows.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2011)

^I see way too many folks vomiting and crapping themselves at any NFL game I've gone to. What makes you so special?

5 weeks until I get to go to MNF...

I bet NBC and ESPN are crapping themselves over the horrible primetime matchups we've seen for the most part. You can't predict in advance, but man they were off the mark.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 18, 2011)

Toby Keith at the NYS fair sooooooo many years ago... line at the ladies room was way too long for me to make it... so I walked into the men's room and used one of the stalls there... got a few strange looks but I didn't care... then again I guess the whole logging thing was pretty manly....


----------



## Freon (Oct 18, 2011)

Most of ya'll know what I did a few years back (USMC Infantry/Armor Officer) and what I do now (Fight oil well fires), but I am currently teaching my third child to drive - That takes nerves of steel....


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2013)

For lack of a better place to post this...it looks like Fudgey is on another forum I read.

snakeboy



Newbie






3 posts
Gender:Male
Location:Missouri
Interests:Computer Science

Posted Today, 07:41 AM


1. In reserved coach, will I have to sit by somebody if I ride alone?

2. Is it easier to get sick in a car/truck or a train? I don't really get carsick.

3. Can you hear people in the bathroom? I'm scared I might get diarrhea and people will hear me...

4. What are the rules for walking around? Will I be able to get up and walk around I feel sick? If so, how far can walk in the Coach area?

5. How quiet is the coach area? I don't want it to be quiet because then it will be awkward.

6. I will be riding 4 Southwest Chief from Dodge City, KS to Kansas City, MO (12:30am-7:45am) and then 314 Missouri River Runner from Kansas City, MO to St. Louis, MO (8:15am-2:00pm) Will there be a lot of people in Reserved Coach at those times?

Thanks in advanced for any replies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 16, 2013)

What happened to the Fudgeman? I miss living vicariously through his dating thread.


----------



## csb (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe he settled down and found a number 1 to his number 2.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate it when one of these old threads come back up and I see I have posted in them.... when did I do that... what did I say... then i scroll up and see that my post is pretty dang recent and I don't have to search for it... nice....


----------

